# Cloning



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We cloned a tomato plant, he used a healthy stem that while cloning produced a tomato,but he took it off and transplanted it anyway. I did 'nt think it would work but we took it off the mother plant a couple weeks ago and its doing fine now with tomatoes all over it.

Will check to see what other plants we can clone. Right now we are too busy with spring things to get real invovled.

Anyone else cloning to save money on seeds and transplants?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> We cloned a tomato plant, he used a healthy stem that while cloning produced a tomato,but he took it off and transplanted it anyway. I did 'nt think it would work but we took it off the mother plant a couple weeks ago and its doing fine now with tomatoes all over it.
> 
> Will check to see what other plants we can clone. Right now we are too busy with spring things to get real invovled.
> 
> Anyone else cloning to save money on seeds and transplants?


Not sure of what you mean by cloning? I am a little slow. While planting, if I break off the top of the tomato plant, I still plant the root and then I plant the top and 9 put of 10 times, it becomes a healthy plant.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Not sure of what you mean by cloning? I am a little slow. While planting, if I break off the top of the tomato plant, I still plant the root and then I plant the top and 9 put of 10 times, it becomes a healthy plant.


I'll see if I can find a youtube.

The difference is when you take root cuttings,they slow down growing. When you clone they don't slow down but contiunue to grow while cloning.

Firstr couple of minutes into this video he shows you how to clone.


----------

